# Rocksmith. Anyone tried it?



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Was just released a couple of weeks ago. Getting pretty good reviews. Looks like a mix of Guitar hero, but you use your own guitar. I am the new owner of a new Epiphone Les Paul Sandard and I'm starting to hack my way through trying to learn to play. I almost bought Rocksmith the other day, but I don't have an Xbox or other gaming console and the PC version isn't out yet. So $200 for the Xbox and $80 for the "game" puts me over $300 with tax. I think I'll just go with finding tabs on the intardnet for now.

http://rocksmith.ubi.com/rocksmith/en-US/home/


----------

